
Olive Oil Consumption and Cardiovascular Risk in U.S. Adults - bookofjoe
https://www.onlinejacc.org/content/75/15/1729
======
arkis22
>Replacing 5 g/day of margarine, butter, mayonnaise, or dairy fat with the
equivalent amount of olive oil was associated with 5% to 7% lower risk of
total CVD and CHD.

This doesn't seem to be testing animal fats. My guess is that how processed
the fat is the important variable.

